
Pokémon GO and Haunted Planet: A Tale of Two Genres - madshaahr
https://medium.com/@mads.haahr/pok%C3%A9mon-go-and-haunted-planet-a-tale-of-two-genres-2bc89336a391#.or2jcboua
======
zapf
The power of brand and nostalgia. But the author is right on saying we could
see a lot more location based games coming soon.

What do they say? Location, location, location.

